# Tail gate sander



## [email protected] (Dec 24, 2008)

I have been plowing for 36 years with out any sanding capabilities. My own driveway gives me the most ice issues. I have a 2001 2500 HD Duramax 6 ft body with a fiberglass cap on the back and an 8 ft Fisher Minute Mount plow. I was considering a hitch mounted type of sander. Does anyone out there have a similar set up or any thoughts in general? From checking around on line it appears that some of the sanders will only spread salt. I will probably only be spreading sand. Thanks for any help.

RPK


----------



## ohchit (Jan 3, 2008)

If you only plan to throw sand then don't waste money on a tailgate spreader. Just invest in a bucket and a pair of gloves. Tailgate spreaders just bridge up and piss you off. I know there will be guys on here that say that their spreaders throw sand but don't listen they just want someone else to look as dumb as them for trying to throw it..


----------



## Ropinghorns (Oct 16, 2008)

What he said.... Never heard of anyone that could spread sand with a tailgate spreader. I even tryed my 3point tractor spreader and it did not work without someone poking the sand down with a baseball bat. I had to get a Western Tornado to get good results. I also tarp the sand to keep it dry.


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 24, 2008)

Thanks for the advise guys. That's what I suspected. I won't waste my $$

RPK


----------



## 6feetdeep (Sep 8, 2006)

Not sure if a vibrator would work to keep the sand flowing. I use one (That doesn't sound good, does it?) for bulk salt w/ my tailgate spreader, and it works fine. 
Not sure I would spent $300 to find out, though.


----------



## cet (Oct 2, 2004)

A Western Pro Flow 2 will spread sand. It has a conveyor belt in the bottom. I own one and spread bulk salt and pickle mix, no vibrator.


----------



## DirtyJerzey (Dec 21, 2007)

tailgates are junk, I finally couldnt take my western 1000 anymore and took the plunge into a big dog vbox now. Popped its cherry for 8 hours today and I couldnt be happier. Like said above invest in a poly type vbox thats electric, price is way cheaper then a standard vbox, probably double a decent sized tailgate spreader but it is worth its weight in gold to not get the headaches of the think jamming up every 5seconds


----------



## cet (Oct 2, 2004)

http://www.air-flo.com/product.cfm?id=E24F19E3-9F07-C14A-8604863D8DE58135

This will spread sand also. For small jobs this one is a lot smaller then the Western.


----------



## VTDave (Apr 2, 2008)

Agreed. The Air Flo MSS spreads sand well, but you pay a pretty penny for it (~$3500?). A buddy of mine has one. I've seen it spread bulk sand...on my driveway. No problems. But it's an exceptional spreader.


----------



## Ropinghorns (Oct 16, 2008)

I gave $4500 for my new Beyers snow dog. I fill it up and glad I have the bigger [8ft] size because I get stopped by customers as I am sanding other lots, to come do theirs. Here in OKLA. no one plans well. I carry enough to do several Dr, Offices and strip malls on the way to and from my stockpile.


----------



## bluerage94 (Dec 24, 2004)

Tailgate spreaders are a waste of money...........


----------



## Daner (Jan 8, 2006)

A Snowex 1575 will spread Sand Salt mix...fits In the Trailer hitch


----------



## 02DURAMAX (Dec 27, 2006)

bluerage94;704322 said:


> Tailgate spreaders are a waste of money...........


----------



## brimfield (Jan 2, 2009)

I'm in the market for a tailgate spreader too and I am wondering if you use dry bag sand mixed with salt if this works. I do this with a fertilizer spreader and it works, but it wont work with the town dpw wet sand mix


----------



## Flake Chaser (Dec 17, 2006)

ohchit;689518 said:


> I know there will be guys on here that say that their spreaders throw sand but don't listen they just want someone else to look as dumb as them for trying to throw it..


My air-flo mss works *GREAT* with sand/salt even wet sand. I guess you don't know it all. I bought it used and works for me. I do from time to time get gopher holes but you v-box guys do to and don't tell me you don't. Check out the Meyer hot shot spreader. It might be just what your looking for. I don't know if it works or not but it says it does sand/salt. I'll sell ya mine if your interested. I'm right on the cuff of it being to small with my accounts growing


----------

